# poem sense of humour



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought I would write another poem
Before our sense of humour gets too old
Did you find that paper amongst that pile
Oh no more printing what a turmoil
Ink run out what shall I do
Run to the supermarket hmm should I buy two
What paper is needed .? I think A4
NO... dont disturb me ,I cant answer the door
That walk to the mail box in hope for a letter
with positive news to make us feel better
1 coffee two coffees but for me its tea
to help in the twilight hours to see
eyes so heavy sleep sometimes rare
thats until your exhausted
whoops I fell off my chair 
ZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mikewell (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi

It is indeed a nice poem.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

lol. Well, I'm glad I haven't fell off yet on my chair when i slept.  

you are very creative.


----------



## jerichos (Nov 26, 2010)

hahaha funny


----------



## denielmark (Oct 28, 2010)

*Good*

Good jocking.
Thank you for this type of information.


----------

